# Nor cal events list 2011 (new thread)



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*((((((THIS IS THE NEW UPDATE-ABLE THREAD))))))*
TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2011 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
THIS LIST IS FOR BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831


*******UPDATED DAILY******(as of 11/22)***
*







*11/26 FRISCOS FINEST 14th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Bonanza Restaurant 16 Toland ave.. 94124)

11/26 VIEJITOS C.C. & USO C.C. 9th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE................................................SAN JOSE
(Christian life center 801 Hellyer ave. 95111)*



12/3 LUXURIOUS NORCAL CC 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................................................PITTSBURG
(@Church of the Good Shepard 3200 Harbor st. 94565)

13/3 AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC TOY DRIVE..........................................................SAN JOSE
(@Pizza Jacks on 1600 Monterey rd.)

12/4 DEVOTION CC 14th ANNUAL TOY RUN..........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(Meet at the Pyramid building in west Sac at 8:30am, leave at 9am. ending at William Land Park)

12/10 CHEVITOS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Fellowship 1362 Rider Park dr. 10am to 4pm)

12/17 6th YEAR TOY DRIVE GET TOGETHER FOR THE KIDS hosted by:SANGRE LATINA C.C..............MODESTO
(Clarion Hotel 1612 Sisk rd.95350. 10am-4pm rain or shine)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONICS - EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT IN MODESTO @McHENRY LOCATION.......as long as it doesn't RAIN

DUKES FRIDAY NIGHT OUT--Every 1st friday night of every month starting May 21st from 7 till ?? @ Pizza Jacks, 1600 Monterey rd.

FRIDAYS IN STOCKTON--A GREAT WAY TO START THE WEEKEND CHILLIN WITH FELLOW RIDERS AT WEBBER POINT 6PM TILL WHENEVER 

SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON --NEITHER A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GET TOGETHER. 

A&W/KFC CRUZ AND CHILL NIGHT_







,__FLORIN & FRANKLIN AT 630 PM EVERY SATURDAY NITE............................._SACRAMENTO

*LINK:*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312923-w-kfc-chill-nite-sacramento-ca.html

May - Sept 2011 EVERT THURSDAY OLD TOWN PITTSBURG CAR SHOWS .......
Every Thursday from May to September in Downtown Pittsburg on Railroad Ave between 7th to 3rd Street. NO FEES! NO REGISTRATION! Live music and kid activities at every show. Times are 6pm - 8pm. 2010 had big turnouts for 2010 with Lowrider Car Clubs both local and from surrounding areas such as rest of East Bay, Frisco, Stockton, and even Sac! Great Show and enviroment. Every week has a theme but everyone is welcomed every week some shows has a local club featured!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*SEPT. 25th WOODLAND, CA*

Thanks you for all your hard work for keeping everyone updated with all the events. Much appreciated:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

SINFUL1... I know it's been a pain in the ass with this new layout, but thanks for diligently trying to keep this thread organized!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

Freddy, are you still having the B.B.Q. htis Saturday at Oak park. 

Terry ( Crown of Life)
President


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yowzers said:


> SINFUL1... I know it's been a pain in the ass with this new layout, but thanks for diligently trying to keep this thread organized!


*THANKS I'M TRYIN*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Thanks you for all your hard work for keeping everyone updated with all the events. Much appreciated:thumbsup::thumbsup:


*THANK YOU*



DVS said:


>


 *ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THANKS LAYITLOW FOR FIXING THE EDIT PORTION:thumbsup: DURING THE CHANGE ALL THE LINKS WERE REMOVED.BUT THE OLD WAY OF DOING THE LINKS I STILL CANT DO, SO IF EVERYONE RESENDS ME THE LINKS TO THE TOPICS I WILL RE-ADD THEM BELOW THE POSTED EVENT.

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING AND PATIENCE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*CAR WASH TOMORROW AT THE MIDAS IN MANTECA ... 1412 West Yosemite AV. THEY ARE TAKING DONATIONS FOR FINA A WIFES MEMBER FROM LIMITED C.C FROM LA .. SHE LOST HER LIFE IN A CAR ACCIDENT MONDAY... SO PLZ COME OUT AND GET A CAR WASH FROM 1PM TO 8 PM*


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> THANKS LAYITLOW FOR FIXING THE EDIT PORTION:thumbsup: DURING THE CHANGE ALL THE LINKS WERE REMOVED.BUT THE OLD WAY OF DOING THE LINKS I STILL CANT DO, SO IF EVERYONE RESENDS ME THE LINKS TO THE TOPICS I WILL RE-ADD THEM BELOW THE POSTED EVENT.
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING AND PATIENCE


Please add the link to the 7th Annual LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW thread: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/303076-LO*LYSTICS-7th-ANNUAL-CAR-SHOW

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yowzers said:


> Please add the link to the 7th Annual LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW thread: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/303076-LO*LYSTICS-7th-ANNUAL-CAR-SHOW
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


 *DONE* look under the event on the list


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

Veijitos B.B.Q. Oak Park This Saturday June 4,


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT for the NEW THRED


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Over 70 trophies will be awarded!!*


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

*COME CELEBRATE WITH INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB AS WE CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC & 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE SAN JOSE CHAPTER ON SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011. THE PICNIC WILL BE HELD AT BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE, CA ON THE MEADOW LANDS SIDE 

999 E. CARIBBEAN DR., SUNNYVALE,CA 94088*








​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25,2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR TORRES EMPIRE*

LOWRIDER QUEEN




YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT OUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

skanlesscc said:


>


*TO THE TOP FOR* *JOE GOMES*:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb285/chicanolegacysf/9a4244b2.jpg
*It"s that time again for some summer time crusin in SF! Last year was a great success, lets do it again this year & take over the Mission Dist w/ lolows!....Also we'll be hitting the pier & red java towards the evening as usual....spread da word!*











http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb285/chicanolegacysf/9a4244b2.jpg


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*((((((THIS IS THE NEW UPDATE-ABLE THREAD))))))*
TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2011 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
THIS LIST IS FOR BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831


*******UPDATED DAILY******(as of 11/30)***
*










*12/3 LUXURIOUS NORCAL CC 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................................................PITTSBURG
(@Church of the Good Shepard 3200 Harbor st. 94565)

12/3 AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC TOY DRIVE..........................................................SAN JOSE
(@Pizza Jacks on 1600 Monterey rd.)*

12/4 DEVOTION CC 14th ANNUAL TOY RUN..........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(Meet at the Pyramid building in west Sac at 8:30am, leave at 9am. ending at William Land Park)

12/10 CHEVITOS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Fellowship 1362 Rider Park dr. 10am to 4pm)

12/17 6th YEAR TOY DRIVE GET TOGETHER FOR THE KIDS hosted by:SANGRE LATINA C.C..............MODESTO
(Clarion Hotel 1612 Sisk rd.95350. 10am-4pm rain or shine)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONICS - EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT IN MODESTO @McHENRY LOCATION.......as long as it doesn't RAIN

DUKES FRIDAY NIGHT OUT--Every 1st friday night of every month starting May 21st from 7 till ?? @ Pizza Jacks, 1600 Monterey rd.

FRIDAYS IN STOCKTON--A GREAT WAY TO START THE WEEKEND CHILLIN WITH FELLOW RIDERS AT WEBBER POINT 6PM TILL WHENEVER 

SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON --NEITHER A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GET TOGETHER. 

A&W/KFC CRUZ AND CHILL NIGHT_







,__FLORIN & FRANKLIN AT 630 PM EVERY SATURDAY NITE............................._SACRAMENTO

*LINK:*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312923-w-kfc-chill-nite-sacramento-ca.html

May - Sept 2011 EVERT THURSDAY OLD TOWN PITTSBURG CAR SHOWS .......
Every Thursday from May to September in Downtown Pittsburg on Railroad Ave between 7th to 3rd Street. NO FEES! NO REGISTRATION! Live music and kid activities at every show. Times are 6pm - 8pm. 2010 had big turnouts for 2010 with Lowrider Car Clubs both local and from surrounding areas such as rest of East Bay, Frisco, Stockton, and even Sac! Great Show and enviroment. Every week has a theme but everyone is welcomed every week some shows has a local club featured!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sonics in Modesto on mchenry......... Kick back n chill every Friday nights 8pm. Till ?

Leave the attitudes at home come check the scene and enjoy the summer nights.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

August 13th in Reno Nevada


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

WATSONVILLE RIDERS AND PAJARO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL ATHETIC DEPARMENT CAR SHOW FUNNRAISER JUNE 26TH COME OUT AND SUPPORT MORE INFO AND FLAYER COMMING SOON


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES AND TREADS SHOW IS CANCEL


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Sinful can you please remove *"6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW....................ANTIOCH
(more details TBA)"* it has been cancel.. and replace it with "* LUXURIOUS NIGHT JUNE 16TH 2011 IN DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG".* THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> ttt


hey sinful thanks for updating it, but the date is LUXURIOUS NIGHT *JUNE 16TH 2011* IN DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG". thanks


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT FOR THE NEW THREAD


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT FOR THE NEW THREAD


*Thanks SINFUL! and TTT for the NEW THREAD*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Two Weeks Till Show Time!*










*Over 70 Trophies will be awarded!*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

POORBOYS C.C. said:


>


 *ADDED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> Hey Sinful can you please remove *"6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW....................ANTIOCH
> (more details TBA)"* it has been cancel.. and replace it with "* LUXURIOUS NIGHT JUNE 16TH 2011 IN DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG".* THANKS BRO!!!


*UPDATED*



THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


> *SOULEROS BALL*​ * “UNDER THE STREETLAMP”*​ *&*​ *SHOW N’ SHINE*​ *SAT. JULY 23*​ *8PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!*​ *JACK’S PIZZA*​ *1600 MONTEREY HWY*​ *SAN JO, CA 95112*​
> *COVER CHARGE: $15 - Kids 12 & Under FREE - *BRING YOUR RANFLA SAVE $5!*​ **Discount only applies to Driver & Passenger*​
> **OLDIES DANCE**​ **SPINNING RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45’S**​ **DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE**​ **LOWRIDER SHOW N' SHINE**​ **RECORD SWAP - BUY - SELL – TRADE**​ **CHICANO ART DISPLAY**​ **BAR**​ *PERFORMING LIVE FROM TIMMION RECORDS*​ **MYRON & E**​ *“I CAN’T LET YOU GET AWAY”*​ *“IT’S A SHAME
> 
> ...


*UPDATED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> hey sinful thanks for updating it, but the date is LUXURIOUS NIGHT *JUNE 16TH 2011* IN DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG". thanks


*NO PROB BRO!*



84cutty said:


> LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES AND TREADS SHOW IS CANCEL


*UPDATED*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

* - IMPALAS SPONSORED EVENT -*
*CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW JULY 2nd IN STOCKTON, DEADLINE FOR REG'S JUNE 17th. Come and Make a Difference in a Youth's Life! For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520 **[email protected]*


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*- IMPALAS SPONSORED EVENT - *
*LAST YEARS SHOW 2010*
*CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW JULY 2nd IN STOCKTON, DEADLINE FOR REG'S JUNE 17th. Come and Make a Difference in a Youth's Life! For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520 **[email protected]*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

JUST GOT WORD THE CROWN OF LIFE CAR SHOW ON 8/6 HAS BEEN *CANCELLED*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

NEEDLES AND TREADS AND LUXURIOUS NOR CAL CAR SHOW IS CANCELED


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS NITE COME AND SUPPORT DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG FROM 6 TO 830 THIS THURSDAY NITE 6/16 ITS FREE AND LIVE BAND AND THERE IS FOOD VENDERS OUT THERE AND A JUMPER FOR DA KIDS


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*- California Youth Authority Car Show July 2nd Stockton - *
*Come Make a Difference in a Youth's Life! *
*This show is PRE REG only due this friday June 18th by mail! I can email or fax you the forms, if your in the area I can meet you some were and collect the reg. Contact Lisa 209-342-8520 **[email protected]** Thank you for your support!*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*OVER 70 TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED!!*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*This Saturday!!*


















*OVER 70 TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED!!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW........................................... .. ANTIOCH

6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW........................................... .. ANTIOCH

6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW........................................... .. ANTIOCH

HAS BEEN CANCELED

*


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> Hey Sinful can you please remove *"6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW....................ANTIOCH
> (more details TBA)"* it has been cancel.. and replace it with "* LUXURIOUS NIGHT JUNE 16TH 2011 IN DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG".* THANKS BRO!!!


Ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW........................................... .. ANTIOCH
> 
> 6/19 LUXURIOUS NOR CAL AND NEEDLES N THREAD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW........................................... .. ANTIOCH
> 
> ...





raiderrob said:


> Ttt


wassup Ritchie!, I updated this event a long time ago, did I miss somethin??? is the info I have down on the list correct?  LMK


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

*COME CELEBRATE WITH INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB AS WE CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC & 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE SAN JOSE CHAPTER ON SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011. THE PICNIC WILL BE HELD AT BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE, CA ON THE MEADOW LANDS SIDE 

999 E. CARIBBEAN DR., SUNNYVALE,CA 94088*








​


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

**** Come Support ****
*Car Wash **for Funeral Donations *
*Ralph Impalas Stockton Chapter*
*Cousin Joey Cruz *​ 
*Today 3pm - ? Regal Holiday Theatre *
*6262 West Lane + Swain *​ 
*Friday 10am - ? Ed Steward Post *
*3110 West Lane + Alpine *


*Also Car Wash's this weekend in San Jose*
*Contact Corina 209-808-3778*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Untouchables c.c. Will be holding a Hopping contest on 
Treasure Island ( San Francisco ) August 13, 2011. 
This will be in conjunction with two other events .
· SB Freak (Super Bike) motorcycle run from Sacramento to San Francisco 
· SICC SYDE Street Machine Show ( Cars , Motorcycle , Trucks ) 

The rules are simple:
1. Only one (1) winner in each class 
2. Need three (3) to make a class 
· Single pump 
· Double pump 
3. $500.00 to winner of each class
4. No more than a 30” lock up for both classes 
5. No standing back bumper 
6. No trucks , El Camino or foreign cars 
7. Must drive in the pit 
8. Must have a full interior ( front / back seat ) 
9. That’s it 
*MY HOP ….MY RULES*
If you have time, If you have the car , If you have the balls 
Come and show us who’s 
*King of the Island*


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

SINFUL1 said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE


<br />
<br />
same to you brotha


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

skanlesscc said:


>


 This Saturday July 2 in Modesto come help *SkanlesS* c.c. raise money for *Joe Gomes* family, to help cover unexpected expenses. _* R.I.P Joe Gomes:angel:*_


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

LESS THEN 2 WEEKS AWAY LOWRIDER FAMILY!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

**** CANCELED CANCELED CANCELED ****
*NEW DATE IN AUGUST*
*(yet to be determined)*
*CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW *
*JULY 2nd IN STOCKTON. *​*If you have signed up you'll be good for next month. There is still room for more participants. Make a Difference in a Youth's Life! For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520 [email protected]*​


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> **** CANCELED CANCELED CANCELED ****
> *NEW DATE IN AUGUST*
> *(yet to be determined)*
> *CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW *
> *JULY 2nd IN STOCKTON. *​*If you have signed up you'll be good for next month. There is still room for more participants. Make a Difference in a Youth's Life! For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520 [email protected]*​


* UPDATED*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
SACRAMENTO,CA
FREE PARK & SHINE
COME OUT & KICK IT
TELL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTP


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Hey sinful can you add this to the event calendar! Thank you.*
> 
> * LuxuriouS NOR CAL. 1st Annual Car Show & Bike and Hop... September 11th 2011 10am-4pm in Richmond CA. (Hilltop Mall)*
> 
> LINK --> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...Car-amp-Bike-Show-and-Hop-September-11th-2011


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

exotic rider said:


> JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
> SACRAMENTO,CA
> FREE PARK & SHINE
> COME OUT & KICK IT
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS


*ADDED*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


 Where is the list at now?


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

a brandon....whats good bro....post this for us bro...

WICKED RIDAZ 1st annual BBQ & HOP 8/21/11
Modesto, ca time: 11:00 - ? place: (tba)


flyer comming soon......thanx homie....one love pimpin


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

exotic rider said:


> Where is the list at now?


ON THE 1ST PAGE, I UPDATE THE FIRST POST, BECAUSE FOR MOST ITS THE FIRST THING THEY SEE WHEN ENTERING THE THREAD....AND IT ALSO CUTS DOWN ON ALOT OF REPOSTING AND CLUTTER


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

BIGANT007 said:


> a brandon....whats good bro....post this for us bro...
> 
> WICKED RIDAZ 1st annual BBQ & HOP 8/21/11
> Modesto, ca time: 11:00 - ? place: (tba)
> ...


 *ADDED*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SINFUL1 said:


> ON THE 1ST PAGE, I UPDATE THE FIRST POST, BECAUSE FOR MOST ITS THE FIRST THING THEY SEE WHEN ENTERING THE THREAD....AND IT ALSO CUTS DOWN ON ALOT OF REPOSTING AND CLUTTER


 THANKS


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

REMEMBER FUN IN THE SUN IN MODESTO THIS NEXT SATURDAY JULY 9TH ALSO


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey bro can u post our deadend magazine cruise night Friday July 8th at jacks pizza montery thanks homie


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 14th ANN. FUN N THE SUN JULY 9 MODESTO


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

newstyle_64 said:


> NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 14th ANN. FUN N THE SUN JULY 9 MODESTO


*ADDED*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!*


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

the adress is wrong on the deadend cruise night homie its 
pizza jack's 1600 monterey rd san jose ca


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

lil watcha said:


> the adress is wrong on the deadend cruise night homie its
> pizza jack's 1600 monterey rd san jose ca





lil watcha said:


> Hey bro can u post our deadend magazine cruise night Friday July 8th at* jacks pizza montery *thanks homie


sorry bout that, this is what i had to work with, so you see the confusion....funny thing was is that there was a JACKS PIZZA in Monterey.....lol,

*I FIXED IT*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

exotic rider said:


>


My lord! I will saute that....GOD BLESS AMERICA:thumbsup:

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY EVERYONE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/11 LUXURIOUS NORCAL 1st ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW and HOP........*CANCELLED*........................RICHMOND
(@HILLTOP MALL, 2200 Hilltop Mall rd. 94806)

8/6 CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE...................................................(*CANCELLED*).............................LATHROP(CANCELLED)
(@ Calvary Community Church, 815 W Lathrop Rd. 95336)

THESE EVENTS ARE *CANCELLED*


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> 9/11 LUXURIOUS NORCAL 1st ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW and HOP........*CANCELLED*........................RICHMOND
> (@HILLTOP MALL, 2200 Hilltop Mall rd. 94806)
> 
> 8/6 CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE...................................................(*CANCELLED*).............................LATHROP(CANCELLED)
> ...


Why is the hilltop show canceled????? Any details??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

divine69impala said:


> Why is the hilltop show canceled????? Any details??


I'm not sure ....I was just told to remove it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

divine69impala said:


> Why is the hilltop show canceled????? Any details??


Just to coment on the show brother. due to permit issue's with the mall we met with sears they ok'd it in there parking lot but they didn't get approvel from the rest of retail stores...
don't really know the whole scoop myself but something along those lines....
Lookin forward to doing something out centally located to make it easy on all the 
fellow lowriders in the near future... sorry for any inconvinece ....Sinful1 your doing a great job keeping everyone up to date bro :thumbsup: divine69impala thanks for your support bro:thumbsup: from all the LUX Familia :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
> SACRAMENTO,CA
> FREE PARK & SHINE
> COME OUT & KICK IT
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS


HERE'S THE LINK..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...-YOUR-SHINE-ON-quot-SACRAMENTO-JULY-23rd-2011


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF 1960's & MOTORCYCLES REGISTERED WE ARE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES.*
> 
> 
> *I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR AND I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!*
> *AIN't NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!!*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> 
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> ...


LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/308672-blvd-nights-sacramento.html


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE 7th ANNUAL PICNIC AUG/28 DISCOVERY PARK SAME AS BEFORE LOTS OF FUN AND FOOD 
BRING YOUR CARS BRING YOUR FAMILY


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

singlegate said:


> FEARNONE 7th ANNUAL PICNIC AUG/28 DISCOVERY PARK SAME AS BEFORE LOTS OF FUN AND FOOD
> BRING YOUR CARS BRING YOUR FAMILY


*FIXED THE DATE*



bub916 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/308672-blvd-nights-sacramento.html


 *ADDED*



~G STYLE 62~ said:


> SAVE THE DATE
> SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO
> FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


 *STILL HAVENT DECIDED WETHER ITS A BBQ OR CAR SHOW YET HUH!*



NOKNORCALI said:


> View attachment 334714


* ADDED*


eastbay68 said:


>


* ADDED*


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

cruzin from Sac state to fulton & El Camino. They will closed fulton from El Camino to Marconi and the carshow will be on the street . beer venders and live music. This is the museum the had a whole section for lowriders this past year. So for the first time they are having a BEST LOWRIDER AWARD so lets get some lolo's out there. last year they had 600 cars trucks & bikes of all years.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

OK GUYS THIS IS THE CRAZYIST SHOW OUT THERE SUNDAY AUG 28TH
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Come one...Come all to The Greatest Show on Earth!! All cars and bikes welcome...pre-registration is $10...contact Amber Scoville | Facebook OR Allen Scoville | Facebook FREE admission to everyone!! Tons of vendors, ''FERRIS WHEEL''and fun for the kids, ''mechanical bullriding'', stunt bikes,'' BURN OUT COMP'', ''CAR HOP COMP'', pinup comp, ''trophies for the winners!!! You don't wanna miss this!!! Sunday, August 28th from 10am to 3pm @ Holeshot 2421 Mercantile Dr Rancho Cordova 95742

THIS SHOW IS OPEN TO KUSTOM CARS BIKES ETC


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

POORBOYS C.C. said:


> OK GUYS THIS IS THE CRAZYIST SHOW OUT THERE SUNDAY AUG 28TH
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
> Come one...Come all to The Greatest Show on Earth!! All cars and bikes welcome...pre-registration is $10...contact Amber Scoville | Facebook OR Allen Scoville | Facebook FREE admission to everyone!! Tons of vendors, ''FERRIS WHEEL''and fun for the kids, ''mechanical bullriding'', stunt bikes,'' BURN OUT COMP'', ''CAR HOP COMP'', pinup comp, ''trophies for the winners!!! You don't wanna miss this!!! Sunday, August 28th from 10am to 3pm @ Holeshot 2421 Mercantile Dr Rancho Cordova 95742
> 
> THIS SHOW IS OPEN TO KUSTOM CARS BIKES ETC


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SINFUL1 said:


> *FIXED THE DATE*
> 
> 
> *ADDED*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

SAVE THE DATE SACRAMENTO AND SURROUNDING AREAS! SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA PRESENTS THEIR 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. ALL CARS WELCOME. FAMILY EVENT. $1.50 STREET TACOS. DJ INSIDE THE RESTAURANT. MORE INFO. TO COME. FLYERS, TROPHIE CATAGORIES, SET UP TIME, FREE ADMISSION FOR EVERYONE. ONLY $10 REG. FEE W/2 WELL DRINK TICKETS FOR ENTRIES. VALLEJOS RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 1100 O st. Sacramento CA 95811. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. PLEASE COME BY AND SUPPORT. THANK YOU. MORE INFO TO COME. STAY TUNED.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

[h=2]







Nor cal events list 2011 (new thread)[/h] *((((((THIS IS THE NEW UPDATE-ABLE TREAD))))))*
TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2011 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
THIS LIST IS FOR BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831


*******UPDATED DAILY******(as of 7/14)****


7/16 DUKES S.C.C.C SUMMER BASH at PIZZA JACKS............................................. .......................SAN JOSE
(1600 Monterey rd. 95131)

7/16 'INSPIRATIONS SAN FRAN "CRUZEN TACO FEST!!'........................................... ..................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Candlestick Point State Recreation Area, Gilman Ave. 94124 from 11AM TO 4 PM)
(WILL HAVE A TACO TRUCK SERVING FREE FOOD TO ALL OUR GUESTS FROM 11AM TO 3PM ...)
(THEN AROUND 4PM WE ARE ALL GONNA ROLL OUT TOGETHER FOR A BIG SUMMER CRUZE!. )
(for more info contact Carlos @(415) 939-378)

7/23 PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW CAR CLUBS 1st ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST".......................................MARTIN EZ
(@Martinez marina) 

7/23 SOULEROS BALL & SHOW N' SHINE "UNDER THE STREETLAMP" .................................................S AN JOSE
(@PIZZA JACKS 1600 MONTEREY HWY.95112 starts at 8pm)

7/23 FREE PARK & SHINE @ KMART............................................. ............................................SACRAM ENTO
(KMART Parking lot, 5100 STOCKTON BLVD 95820)


7/30 EAST SIDE RIDERS 6 ANNUAL B.B.Q JULY 30................................................ ..............................SAN JOSE
(Location T.B.A.)

7/30 POOR BOYS 8th ANNUAL MIDNIGHT MASS.............................................. .................................SACRAMENTO
(@Gibson Ranch, 8556 Gibson Ranch Rd.95626. 64 & under ONLY

7/31 CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE hosted by USO C.C............................................... ...................STOCKTON
(@Oak Park, X Alpine ave & Alvarado st.)



8/5 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS, IMPALAS C.C............................................... .................................................. .....STOCKTON
(@Sonic Burgers, 10354 Trinity Parkway, off I-5, exit 8 mile rd.)

8/6 INSPIRATIONS C.C 2ND ANNUAL BBQ in memory of "CHIVO"........................................... ..........................SAN JOSE
(@ Lake Cunningham, Ruby Creek Site.)

8/7 FEDERATION C.C. 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q............................................. .................................................. ..........LODI
(@Mickey Grove Park 11793 Mickey Grove Rd. 95240 from 11am-8pm)

8/13 INDIVIDUALS SAN JOSE 5th ANNIVERSARY/2nd ANNUAL PICNIC............................................ ..................SAN JOSE
(details and location TBA)

8/14 STREETLOW SHOW @ PAL STADIUM........................................... .................................................. ......SAN JOSE

8/14 LAYMLOW NOR CAL 8th ANNUAL............................................ .................................................. ..EAST PALO ALTO
(location TBA)

8/20 BayAreaBosses 5th Annual CHICKEN BY THE BAY............................................... ................................SAN LEANDRO

8/20 DUKES S.C.C.C MOVIE NIGHT .................................................. .................................................. ......... SAN JOSE
(@Capitol Drive IN)

8/20 3rd ANNUAL MERCED CUSUM AUTO SHOW.............................................. ..............................................MERC ED
(@Lake Yosemite)

8/21 LOW CONSPIRACY Car Club Show-N-Shine With Brenton Wood.............................................. .................NEWARK
( Swiss Park Bar & Grill 5911 Mowry Ave.)

8/21 WICKED RIDAZ 1st annual BBQ & HOP............................................... ................................................MO DESTO
(Location TBA time 11am -?)


8/27 INSPARATIONS C.C. & COMUNIDAD SAN DIMAS FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW for AT RISK YOUTHS..................SAN FRANCISCO
(3321 16th st. 94116)

8/27 BLVD NIGHTS CRUISE .................................................. .................................................. ....................SACRAMENTO
(Florin rd. between Franklin blvd & Stockton blvd. from 7pm till whenever)

8/28 FEARNONE C.C. PICNIC............................................ .................................................. ..........................SACRAMENTO
(@discovery park)


8/28 VIEJITOS 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW .................................................. .................................................. .SAN JOSE
(@ HISTORY PARK)




9/2 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS, IMPALAS C.C............................................... .......................STOCKTON
(@Sonic Burgers, 10354 Trinity Parkway, off I-5, exit 8 mile rd.)

9/3 BLVD NIGHTS .................................................. ................................................ .SAN JOSE

9/4 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q or SHOW & SHINE?(not sure yet)..........................................SACR AMENTO

9/10 BLVD BOMBS 3rd ANNUAL Show 'N Shine FUNDRAISER ........................................SAN JOSE
(@ Berryessa Flea Market )
(If any questions please email us at [email protected] or [email protected])

9/10 MALAGA FIESTA DAY BENEFIT CAR SHOW.............................................. ..............FRESNO
(3582 S.Winery 93725)

9/17 DUKES S.C.C.C MOVIE NIGHT .................................................. ......................... SAN JOSE
(@Capitol Drive IN)

9/17 NOKTURNAL NORCAL presents CALI SUMMER SHOW OFF.......................................MERCED
(@UC Merced)
*
9/18 Lifes Finest annual bbq...Les Schwab tire center....................................................Fremont*

9/25 Lowrider Magazine/TorresEmpire CAR SHOW.............................................. ........WOODLAND
(@Yolo County Fairgrounds, 1250 E.Gum ave.95776. For More Information Contact:Marcella Rodriguez (916)204-8926)

9/25 LO*LYSTICS 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.............................................. ....................SACRAMENTO
(@GIBSON RANCH PARK, 8556 Gibson Ranch Rd. )
*LINK:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-sh...NNUAL-CAR-SHOW



10/1 THEE OLD SCHOOL HAPPENING 1st ANNUAL BBQ GET TOGETHER.......................................SAN JOSE
(@HISTORY PARK. 1979 AND OLDER .. EVERYONE BRING YOUR OWN MEAT)

10/7 LAST SONIC CHILL NIGHTS, IMPALAS C.C............................................... ..........................STOCKTON
(@Sonic Burgers, 10354 Trinity Parkway, off I-5, exit 8 mile rd.)


11/12 IMPALAS CENTRAL COAST 14TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................. ..........SAN JUAN BAUTISTA
(9644 BETABLE RD. 95045)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DUKES FRIDAY NIGHT OUT--Every 1st friday night of every month starting May 21st from 7 till ?? @ Pizza Jacks, 1600 Monterey rd.

FRIDAYS IN STOCKTON--A GREAT WAY TO START THE WEEKEND CHILLIN WITH FELLOW RIDERS AT WEBBER POINT 6PM TILL WHENEVER 

SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON --NEITHER A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GET TOGETHER. 

May - Sept 2011 EVERT THURSDAY OLD TOWN PITTSBURG CAR SHOWS .......
Every Thursday from May to September in Downtown Pittsburg on Railroad Ave between 7th to 3rd Street. NO FEES! NO REGISTRATION! Live music and kid activities at every show. Times are 6pm - 8pm. 2010 had big turnouts for 2010 with Lowrider Car Clubs both local and from surrounding areas such as rest of East Bay, Frisco, Stockton, and even Sac! Great Show and enviroment. Every week has a theme but everyone is welcomed every week some shows has a local club featured!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I just added the location for the Lifes Finest bbq, it will be held at the Les Schwab tire center in Fremont,Ca where we have out toy drives


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

7]







[/QUOTE


----------



## 98integ (Aug 18, 2009)

whats up sinful1 thanks for startin this thread man...heres the info for the cystic fibrosis foundation benefit show im throwin man...anyone has any questions feel free to contact me (209) 981-7100 or email me @ [email protected]


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

geezee916 said:


> SAVE THE DATE SACRAMENTO AND SURROUNDING AREAS! SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA PRESENTS THEIR 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. ALL CARS WELCOME. FAMILY EVENT. $1.50 STREET TACOS. DJ INSIDE THE RESTAURANT. MORE INFO. TO COME. FLYERS, TROPHIE CATAGORIES, SET UP TIME, FREE ADMISSION FOR EVERYONE. ONLY $10 REG. FEE W/2 WELL DRINK TICKETS FOR ENTRIES. VALLEJOS RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 1100 O st. Sacramento CA 95811. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. PLEASE COME BY AND SUPPORT. THANK YOU. MORE INFO TO COME. STAY TUNED.


T.T.T.


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> SAVE THE DATE
> SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO
> FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


T.T.T.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

freky78 said:


> cruzin from Sac state to fulton & El Camino. They will closed fulton from El Camino to Marconi and the carshow will be on the street . beer venders and live music. This is the museum the had a whole section for lowriders this past year. So for the first time they are having a BEST LOWRIDER AWARD so lets get some lolo's out there. last year they had 600 cars trucks & bikes of all years.


*ADDED*



POORBOYS C.C. said:


> OK GUYS THIS IS THE CRAZYIST SHOW OUT THERE SUNDAY AUG 28TH
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
> Come one...Come all to The Greatest Show on Earth!! All cars and bikes welcome...pre-registration is $10...contact Amber Scoville | Facebook OR Allen Scoville | Facebook FREE admission to everyone!! Tons of vendors, ''FERRIS WHEEL''and fun for the kids, ''mechanical bullriding'', stunt bikes,'' BURN OUT COMP'', ''CAR HOP COMP'', pinup comp, ''trophies for the winners!!! You don't wanna miss this!!! Sunday, August 28th from 10am to 3pm @ Holeshot 2421 Mercantile Dr Rancho Cordova 95742
> 
> THIS SHOW IS OPEN TO KUSTOM CARS BIKES ETC


 *ADDED
*


geezee916 said:


> SAVE THE DATE SACRAMENTO AND SURROUNDING AREAS! SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA PRESENTS THEIR 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. ALL CARS WELCOME. FAMILY EVENT. $1.50 STREET TACOS. DJ INSIDE THE RESTAURANT. MORE INFO. TO COME. FLYERS, TROPHIE CATAGORIES, SET UP TIME, FREE ADMISSION FOR EVERYONE. ONLY $10 REG. FEE W/2 WELL DRINK TICKETS FOR ENTRIES. VALLEJOS RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 1100 O st. Sacramento CA 95811. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER. PLEASE COME BY AND SUPPORT. THANK YOU. MORE INFO TO COME. STAY TUNED.


 *ADDED
*


eastbay_drop said:


> I just added the location for the Lifes Finest bbq, it will be held at the Les Schwab tire center in Fremont,Ca where we have out toy drives


*ADDED THE LOCATION*



98integ said:


> whats up sinful1 thanks for startin this thread man...heres the info for the cystic fibrosis foundation benefit show im throwin man...anyone has any questions feel free to contact me (209) 981-7100 or email me @ [email protected]
> View attachment 337167


 *ADDED
*


geezee916 said:


> T.T.T.


*HOW YOU GUYS DOIN ON A LOCATION?? AND HAVE YOU GUYS DECIDED ON EITHER A BBQ or A SHOW YET??*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

chevitos 3rd annual toy drive on dec 10 
chevitos bowling night at 4th street bowl day an after party on oct.15 
hope to see yall at or events your help is appraieted (hope i spelledit right)


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*It's official ...... going to go down all the way live mark them calenders*
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS 25th ANNIVERSARY and 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW... 

Save The Date: SEPTEMBER 25th, 2011 at DISCOVERY PARK!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

[h=2]BLVD NITES AFTER SUMMER CRUISE, STOCKTON CALIF.[/h] _







After Summer Cruzin_ Blvd Nites after summer cruise Sept 10, 2011 Stockton, Calif. on Arch Rd between Hwy 99 and Airport Way

Directions: Fr Sacramento go south on 99 to Stockton exit; Arch Rd turn right on Arch Rd now lets CRUISE!!!!

Fr Modesto take 99 north to Stockton exit; Arch Rd turn left now lets CRUISE!!!!

Fr Tracy take I-5 north exit French Camp turn right take French Camp to Airport Way turn left onto Airport Way
take Airport Way to Arch Rd turn right onto Arch Rd now lets CRUISE!!!!!

A mile and a half of cruzin, a mile and a half of scrappin, a mile and a half of gas hoppin , NOW LET'S DO THE DAMN THING LOWRIDERSuffin: ​


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> [h=2]BLVD NITES AFTER SUMMER CRUISE, STOCKTON CALIF.[/h] _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN HOT RODS COME TOO?
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 98integ (Aug 18, 2009)

heres a updated flyer guys.....ttt


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS GOOD PIMPIN........ DO ME THE FAVOR N ADD MY FLYER HOMIE, THANX.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW @ EVERGREEN COLLEGE AUGUST 14,2011


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Sunday August 28-2011. Luxurious Cosmic Bowling from 12pm - 2pm in Antioch. $10.00 a ticket 
includes bowling and shoe rental.











*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> [h=2]BLVD NITES AFTER SUMMER CRUISE, STOCKTON CALIF.[/h] _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Sunday August 28-2011. Luxurious Cosmic Bowling from 12pm - 2pm in Antioch. $10.00 a ticket
> includes bowling and shoe rental.
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIE CAN YOU UPDATE ARE EVENT INFORMATION 







THANKS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Board at work.....


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW SEP 10th STOCKTON*

*CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW *
*SEP 10th in STOCKTON 
** NEW DATE **








We have worked hard to have this car show. And always keeping in mind this is a State Corrections Facility with rules and regulations. The new date is saturday Sep 10th, hope to see you there. *​*- Participants that were approved by the CYA for the July show that was canceled will still be honored.

Make a Difference in a Youth's Life! 

You can click on flyer & attachments print out and mail in. 
I can also send forms via email, fax, or us mail.
For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520 [email protected]*​


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

please came and join us at the swiss park


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/11 LAYMLOW 6th ANNUAL BBQ SHOW & SHINE AND CAR HOP............................................... .......STOCKTON
(@Stribbley park)
*ADDED*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> *CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW *
> *SEP 10th in STOCKTON
> ** NEW DATE **
> 
> ...


*ADDED



9/11 LAYMLOW 6th ANNUAL BBQ SHOW & SHINE AND CAR HOP............................................... .......STOCKTON
(@Stribbley park)
ADDED*


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINES IN SACRAMENTO.....
HIT ME UP!!








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderz_4Life (Aug 6, 2005)

i cant seem to find any information on a car show tomorrow aug 13th at grant union high school. can any one let me know what time sign up is and how long the show is please? [email protected] jessica


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by nsane86:

Untouchables c.c. Will be holding a Hopping contest on 
Treasure Island ( San Francisco ) August 13, 2011. 
This will be in conjunction with two other events .
· SB Freak (Super Bike) motorcycle run from Sacramento to San Francisco 
· SICC SYDE Street Machine Show ( Cars , Motorcycle , Trucks ) 

The rules are simple:
1. Only one (1) winner in each class 
2. Need three (3) to make a class 
· Single pump 
· Double pump 
3. $500.00 to winner of each class
4. No more than a 30” lock up for both classes 
5. No standing back bumper 
6. No trucks , El Camino or foreign cars 
7. Must drive in the pit 
8. Must have a full interior ( front / back seat ) 
9. That’s it 
MY HOP ….MY RULES
If you have time, If you have the car , REGISTER AT 8AM HOP IS AT 1PM


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Lowriderz_4Life said:


> i cant seem to find any information on a car show tomorrow aug 13th at grant union high school. can any one let me know what time sign up is and how long the show is please? [email protected] jessica


 I checked on some other sites, and ran searches thru google. and a few other engines. I could not come up with anything related to that event....

SORRY


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Greatest Car and Bike Show on Earth! FREE admission for everyone! Fun for the whole family! Food, vendors, music, ferris wheel and activities for the kids, mechanical bull riding, pinup competition, burn-off comp, hop comp, trophies for all winners, stunt bike show! All kinds of cars and bikes welcome, pre-registration $10. Contact me for details

WE HAVE NO LAME ASS RULES JUST BE COOL AND BRING THE FAMILY AND DONT FORGET YOUR KUSTOM CAR OR BIKE, BICYCLE ETC
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...04348656279311

AFTER ALL THE YEARS I PUT INTO MIDNIGHT MASS YOUR GUNNA LOVE THIS EVEN MORE'
http://www.facebook.com/JustJayWalding



THE SHOW IS SUNDAY AUG 28TH @-

Holeshot Choppers and Performance 2421 Mercantile Dr
Rancho Cordova, California 95742




10AM-3PM FOR PREREG CALL [email protected] 916-346-6052 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000621880519


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

sjrider71 said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*UPDATED THE LIST*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*ADDED*


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Mario_J (Aug 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

just lettin all the newcomers know, when ever some one replies to the topic with an event. i add & update it to the list on the first page


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Heres another one here in woodland ca.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ppppppp


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> View attachment 349742
> View attachment 349743
> 
> *ADDED*


THANKS BRANDON


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Latin roller would like to invite every to our frist annul BBQ. There will be free food and music there. We will also have games and prize to give away. So bring out your rides and come have a good time. Also it going to be bring your own beer


----------



## Lowriderz_4Life (Aug 6, 2005)

thank you, we ended up going and only 5 vehicles came out, i was the only vehicle in my class so i won 1st place trophy lol. i would of rather gone to the show at treasure island tho. 



SINFUL1 said:


> I checked on some other sites, and ran searches thru google. and a few other engines. I could not come up with anything related to that event....
> 
> SORRY


----------



## Lowriderz_4Life (Aug 6, 2005)

Unsure how to post the prereg form, If you would like one you may email Devon at [email protected] Thank u. Hope to see you there!
Jessica


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

93Brougham530 said:


> Heres another one here in woodland ca.. :thumbsup:


WHERE IS THE ADD
:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry i haven't updated in a few days, was outta town all weekend and just got back a lil bit ago. will have the list updated here shortly......thanks every one for being patient !:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:h5:


SINFUL1 said:


> sorry i haven't updated in a few days, was outta town all weekend and just got back a lil bit ago. will have the list updated here shortly......thanks every one for being patient !:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SINFUL1 said:


> sorry i haven't updated in a few days, was outta town all weekend and just got back a lil bit ago. will have the list updated here shortly......thanks every one for being patient !:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FOR THOSE WHO R ROLLING 2 OUR SHOW ARE ENTRANCE MAP IS ON ARE SHOW THREAD CHECK IT OUT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*******UPDATED DAILY******(as of 8/16)****

_*
8/27 INSPARATIONS C.C. & COMUNIDAD SAN DIMAS FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW for AT RISK YOUTHS..................SAN FRANCISCO
(3321 16th st. 94116)

8/27 BLVD NIGHTS CRUISE ........................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(Florin rd. between Franklin blvd & Stockton blvd. from 7pm till whenever)

8/27 BAY BOMBS CC EAST BAY CHAPTER 4th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & FUNDRAISER..................................................UNION CITY
(for more info call [email protected] or [email protected])

8/27 LOW CREATIONS CC 1st ANNUAL GET TOGETHER.....................................................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(Bonanza Restaurant, 16 Toland st. 94124 fir info call [email protected] or [email protected])

8/28 FEARNONE C.C. PICNIC........................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@discovery park)


8/28 VIEJITOS 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW .....................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@ HISTORY PARK)

8/28 CIRCUS OF THE WICKED CAR & BIKE SHOW...............................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(2421 Mercantile dr. 95742 for info contact [email protected](916)221-2541 or [email protected](916)346-6052.....)

8/28 LUXURIOUS COSMIC BOWLING.....................................................................................ANTIOCH
(@Delta Bowl 3300 Delta Fair Blvd. $10 per person incl.bowling & shoes)



*_9/2 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS, IMPALAS C.C....................................................................................STOCKTON
(@Sonic Burgers, 10354 Trinity Parkway, off I-5, exit 8 mile rd.)

9/3 BLVD NIGHTS ...................................................................................................................SAN JOSE

9/4 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q or SHOW & SHINE?....(locatioin still not sure yet)........................................SACRAMENTO

9/10 BLVD BOMBS 3rd ANNUAL Show 'N Shine FUNDRAISER ...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@ Berryessa Flea Market )
(If any questions please email us at [email protected] or [email protected])

9/10 MALAGA FIESTA DAY BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................................................................FRESNO
(3582 S.Winery 93725)

9/10 BLVD NITES AFTER SUMMER CRUISE..................................................................................STOCKTON
(on Arch road. exit Arch rd. off HWY99 )

9/10 CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW.......................(NEW DATE)..........................................................STOCKTON (NEW DATE)

9/10 BLVD BOMBS 3rd ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE FUNDRAISER.....................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@1590 Berryessa rd. 95133 for info call 408-218-9729)

9/10 MIDNIGHTERS CC PRESENTS MADNESS on MAIN ST..............................................................MARTINEZ
(Downtown Martinez, for more info call 925-228-3577)

9/11 LAYMLOW 6th ANNUAL BBQ SHOW & SHINE AND CAR HOP......................................................STOCKTON
(@Stribbley park)

9/17 DUKES S.C.C.C MOVIE NIGHT ............................................................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Capitol Drive IN)

9/17 NOKTURNAL NORCAL presents CALI SUMMER SHOW OFF...............................................................MERCED
(@UC Merced)

9/17 VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT & CANTINA PRESENTS 3rd ANNUAL CAR&BIKE SHOW ..................................SACRAMENTO
(1100 O st. 95811, ALL PROCEEDS benefit the Washington Neighborhood Center.)

9/17 FUN IN THE SUN SHOW & SHINE BENIFITTING THE CYSTIC FIBROSIS FOUNDATION...............................STOCKTON
(@Keystone 1627 Army Court Stockton Ca 95206 from 11a-4pm)

9/18 LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ.......................................................................................................FREMONT
(@Les Schwab tire center 36761 Fremont Blvd. 94536)

9/25 Lowrider Magazine/TorresEmpire CAR SHOW................................................................................WOODLAND
(@Yolo County Fairgrounds, 1250 E.Gum ave.95776. For More Information Contact:Marcella Rodriguez (916)204-8926)

9/25 LO*LYSTICS 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.......................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@GIBSON RANCH PARK, 8556 Gibson Ranch Rd. )
*LINK:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/21-shows-events/showt...NNUAL-CAR-SHOW



10/1 THEE OLD SCHOOL HAPPENING 1st ANNUAL BBQ GET TOGETHER.......................................SAN JOSE
(@HISTORY PARK. 1979 AND OLDER .. EVERYONE BRING YOUR OWN MEAT)

10/2 TURLOCK 49rs YOUTH FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE hosted by CALIDREAMZ CC............TURLOCK
(Turlock Auto Plaza, 1600 Auto Mall Dr.)

10/2 BBQ & DONATIONS FOR THE HOMELESS SHELTER _







__HOSTED BY SANGRE LATINA CC.....................STOCKTON
_(@411 S. Harrison st. for more info call [email protected])

10/7 LAST SONIC CHILL NIGHTS, IMPALAS C.C.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Sonic Burgers, 10354 Trinity Parkway, off I-5, exit 8 mile rd.)

10/15 SLICK & DINE CARSHOW.............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(Jimmys Restaurant 222 West Capitol Expressway)


11/12 IMPALAS CENTRAL COAST 14TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.......................................................SAN JUAN BAUTISTA
(9644 BETABLE RD. 95045)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DUKES FRIDAY NIGHT OUT--Every 1st friday night of every month starting May 21st from 7 till ?? @ Pizza Jacks, 1600 Monterey rd.

FRIDAYS IN STOCKTON--A GREAT WAY TO START THE WEEKEND CHILLIN WITH FELLOW RIDERS AT WEBBER POINT 6PM TILL WHENEVER 

SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON --NEITHER A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GET TOGETHER. 

May - Sept 2011 EVERT THURSDAY OLD TOWN PITTSBURG CAR SHOWS .......
Every Thursday from May to September in Downtown Pittsburg on Railroad Ave between 7th to 3rd Street. NO FEES! NO REGISTRATION! Live music and kid activities at every show. Times are 6pm - 8pm. 2010 had big turnouts for 2010 with Lowrider Car Clubs both local and from surrounding areas such as rest of East Bay, Frisco, Stockton, and even Sac! Great Show and enviroment. Every week has a theme but everyone is welcomed every week some shows has a local club featured!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

93Brougham530 said:


> Heres another one here in woodland ca.. :thumbsup:


*ADDED*



209TIME!!! said:


>


*ADDED*



northbay said:


> Latin roller would like to invite every to our frist annul BBQ. There will be free food and music there. We will also have games and prize to give away. So bring out your rides and come have a good time. Also it going to be bring your own beer


 *ADDED*


Lowriderz_4Life said:


> Unsure how to post the prereg form, If you would like one you may email Devon at [email protected] Thank u. Hope to see you there!
> Jessica


 *ADDED*


EL MOOSE said:


>


*ADDED

*THANKS EVERYONE FOR BEING PATIENT WITH ME


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

*same date 5 years strong!*

That's right it's on and cracking again for 2011. We invite all riders to join us for a celebration of lowrider culture at Discovery Park in Sacramento California. If you have any questions shoot any of our members a PM :thumbsup: We'll see the homies there


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=204348656279311


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*What's up Sinful. Can you please ADD this to the calendar.... Thanks Carnal

"LuxuriouS Nor.Cal. & Mike's Beef N Brew Charity Car & Bike Show. Saturday Oct.15 2011 in Oakley Ca."*

*Here's the LINK.... 
*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312335-luxurious-nor-cal-mikes-beef-n-brew-charity-car-bike-show-oct-15-2011-a.html



​


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *What's up Sinful. Can you please ADD this to the calendar.... Thanks Carnal
> 
> "LuxuriouS Nor.Cal. & Mike's Beef N Brew Charity Car & Bike Show. Saturday Oct.15 2011 in Oakley Ca."*
> 
> ...


*ADDED*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*TIME IS GETTING CLOSE SO EVERY 1 GET READY FOR 1 OF THE BADDEST GET DOWNS *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS EVENT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD 1 
WITH ALL KINDS OF FUN ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS 
ARTS ,CRAFTS,ROCK WALL ,SLIDE, FACE PAINTING ,AIR BRUSHING , KIDS GAMES . RAFFLE ,50/50 RAFFLE 
AND ALL THE STUFF ON THE FLYER 
ALSO WE WILL GIVING OUT A 
CASH PRIZE WITH THE MOST MEMBERS TROPHY


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 354531


*UPDATED LOCATION*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*THIS SATURDAY
*Okay alot of people want to cruise , so i put one together, lets see if it works. Its your job to tell your friends together so we can leave at the same tme, i want to say around 9:45 start getting people together so we can leave..LETS SAY THE COPS GET THERE BEFORE 10 WE WILL LEAVE AT THAT TIME ANYWAYS....
_*We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks









*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE



*NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.* 
 





*THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN !!! 
FRIDAY & SATURDAY MOVE IN YOU CAN BRING YOUR COOLERS AND FOOD. ON SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW I WILL MAKE A LIST OF WHAT CAN BE BROUGHT IN AND POST. 
**LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF 
PRE-REGS. 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.









**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

*VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW ~*

VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW ~ Do you have a Hot Rod, Classic Car, Muscle Car or Lowrider? Maybe you just like cars. Check out our annual Fund Raiser Car show For local non-profit Washington Neighbor Hood Youth Center. ALL CARS WELCOME ! Live music by Santana tribute band 'Sacred Fire'!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

EL MOOSE said:


>


*ADDED TOY DRIVE*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*MORE DETAILS TO COME....BUT WE STARTING OUR FIRST ANNUAL...MODESTO CALIFAZ...4TH ST REUNION...FAMILIA STYLE///..POSTER COMING SOON WITH MORE DETAILS...LIKE BACK IN THE DAYZ..*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *MORE DETAILS TO COME....BUT WE STARTING OUR FIRST ANNUAL...MODESTO CALIFAZ...4TH ST REUNION...FAMILIA STYLE///..POSTER COMING SOON WITH MORE DETAILS...LIKE BACK IN THE DAYZ..*


YEA, GONNA NEED A LIL MORE INFO THAN WHATS ON THE FLIER.............


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> YEA, GONNA NEED A LIL MORE INFO THAN WHATS ON THE FLIER.............


..WE WORKING OUT DETAILZ..WITH THE CITY...CAUSE U KNOW HOW CITYS ARE..BUT SHOULD HAVE A FLYER IN A COUPLE DAYZ...YUP


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ..WE WORKING OUT DETAILZ..WITH THE CITY...CAUSE U KNOW HOW CITYS ARE..BUT SHOULD HAVE A FLYER IN A COUPLE DAYZ...YUP


COOL!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*DONT FORGET ABOUT SONICS IN STOCKTON THIS FRIDAY NIGHT*:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

PLEASE ADD

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312923-w-kfc-chill-nite-sacramento-ca.html





A&W/KFC CRUZ AND CHILL NIGHT
SACRAMENTO



_







__FL__ORIN & FRANKLIN AT 630 PM EVERY SATURDAY NITE_


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE....
I HAVE THEM IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA. 
HIT ME UP! 
$10.99 PER ISSUE
YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED..
I'LL ALSO BE IN STOCKTON AT SONIC ON 1st FRIDAY. 
LMK?
:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mario_J (Aug 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Just counting down the days now... Can't wait to see all the homies out there!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Everyone... Save this date...DECEMBER 3rd.. AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC will be joining to create a toy drive to benefit the the kids in need of toys for the Christmas season. Location TBA soon but sure to be in SJ. More info to follow soon.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*What's up Sinful. Can you please ADD our Toy Drive to the calender. Thanks

Here's the LINK ---->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/313570-luxurious-nor-cal-1st-annual-toy-drive-december-3rd-2011-a.html


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *What's up Sinful. Can you please ADD our Toy Drive to the calender. Thanks
> 
> Here's the LINK ---->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/313570-luxurious-nor-cal-1st-annual-toy-drive-december-3rd-2011-a.html


*ADDED*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Cool Thanks you. Can you also ADD the LINK.. 
*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...1st-annual-toy-drive-december-3rd-2011-a.html


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Everyone... Save this date...DECEMBER 3rd.. AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC will be joining to create a toy drive to benefit the the kids in need of toys for the Christmas season. Location TBA soon but sure to be in SJ. More info to follow soon.


Can't wait..................


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Everyone... Save this date...DECEMBER 3rd.. AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC will be joining to create a toy drive to benefit the the kids in need of toys for the Christmas season. Location TBA soon but sure to be in SJ. More info to follow soon.



Can you add to list of events???

thanks...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Movie night @ Capital Drive-in date changed from 9/17/11 to 9/24/11.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Please add to your events..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...otion-car-truck-club-14th-annual-toy-run.html


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

*VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW ~*



geezee916 said:


> VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW ~ Do you have a Hot Rod, Classic Car, Muscle Car or Lowrider? Maybe you just like cars. Check out our annual Fund Raiser Car show For local non-profit Washington Neighbor Hood Youth Center. ALL CARS WELCOME ! Live music by Santana tribute band 'Sacred Fire'!


THX AND G BLESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

bub916 said:


> PLEASE ADD
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312923-w-kfc-chill-nite-sacramento-ca.html
> 
> ...


*ADDED*



SJ ALLDAY said:


> Everyone... Save this date...DECEMBER 3rd.. AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC will be joining to create a toy drive to benefit the the kids in need of toys for the Christmas season. Location TBA soon but sure to be in SJ. More info to follow soon.


*ADDED*



JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


*ADDED*



EL MOOSE said:


> Duke's Movie night @ Capital Drive-in date changed from 9/17/11 to 9/24/11.


*ADDED*



RAYSMONTE said:


> Please add to your events..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...otion-car-truck-club-14th-annual-toy-run.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 361973


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/17 CAR WASH FUNDRAISER FOR MARY"LOLA" ALMANZA hosted by KOOL IMPRESSIONS CC.........................SAN JOSE
(@Four Square Church, 1470 mckinley ave.95126)
*LINK:**car wash/fundraiser

**ADDED*


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

geezee916 said:


> THX AND G BLESS!!!!!!!!!!


VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT AND CANTINA 3RD ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR & BIKE SHOW ~ Do you have a Hot Rod, Classic Car, Muscle Car or Lowrider? Maybe you just like cars. Check out our annual Fund Raiser Car show For local non-profit Washington Neighbor Hood Youth Center. ALL CARS WELCOME ! Live music by Santana tribute band 'Sacred Fire'!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

The Kool impressions car wash fundraiser for Lola is NOT at the church! It is at the agave restaurant on the corner of tully and Monterey in san jose, across from oak hill cemetery. Thank u and see u all there


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> The Kool impressions car wash fundraiser for Lola is NOT at the church! It is at the agave restaurant on the corner of tully and Monterey in san jose, across from oak hill cemetery. Thank u and see u all there


*The Kool Impressions Car Wash Fundraiser for Mary (Lola) Almanza will be held at Agave Resturant on Saturday, Sept 17th from 10am to 5pm. All donations will go to the family for funeral expenses. *​


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

SINFUL PLEASE ADD UNTOUCHABLES CC & SICC SYDE CC, 5TH ANNUAL TOYDRIVE ON NOV 19, 2011 IN PITTSBURG. I WILL POST UP FLYER SOON FOR MORE INFO GRACIAS!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> The Kool impressions car wash fundraiser for Lola is NOT at the church! It is at the agave restaurant on the corner of tully and Monterey in san jose, across from oak hill cemetery. Thank u and see u all there


2270 Monterey Hwy., San Jose, CA, 95112, is this address correct for the fundraiser?????


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:yessad:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CRUISE NIGHT IN TRACY CALIFAS STARTING SATURDAY OCTOBER 1ST AND EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT AFTERWORDS COME THRU TO WALLIES BURGERS CAR HOP IN TRACY OFF OF 11TH ST LETS START CRUISING GET TOGETHER AND AND BRING THE MOVEMENT ENCOURAGE THE YOUNGSTERS IN LOWRIDING IM ASKING FOR SUPPORT HIT ME UP AND LETS GET THIS CRACKING WE HAVE A SPOT GIVING THE OPPORTUNITIES SUPPORT ME AND BRING YOUR RIDE OUT. MUCH LOVE!!!!! PLEASE POST THIS UP SINFULL GRACIAS


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Everyone... Save this date...DECEMBER 3rd.. AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC will be joining to create a toy drive to benefit the the kids in need of toys for the Christmas season. Location TBA soon but sure to be in SJ. More info to follow soon.



*PLEASE UPDATE.....

THE TOY DRIVE WILL BE SATURDAY DECEMBER 3RD AT PIZZA JACKS ON MONTEREY RD!! DATE AND LOCATION LOCKED IN....

THANKS!!*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> *PLEASE UPDATE.....
> 
> THE TOY DRIVE WILL BE SATURDAY DECEMBER 3RD AT PIZZA JACKS ON MONTEREY RD!! DATE AND LOCATION LOCKED IN....
> 
> THANKS!!*


*UPDATED*:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest car club will be having our annual toy drive at Les Schwab tire center in Fremont on november 13th,2011, 36761 Fremont Blvd. Bring out the rides and donate a toy and kick back with friends and other car clubs. as always there will be a jumper for the kids, other details to be announced.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*** SONICS CHILL NIGHTS THIS FRIDAY 9/28/11 STOCKTON ***

*** DATE CHANGE **
THIS FRIDAY NIGHT 9/30/11 WILL BE OUR LAST 
"SONIC CHILL NIGHT" OF THE YEAR !! 
THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT
SEE YOU MAY 2012
IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER *​


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> *** DATE CHANGE **
> THIS FRIDAY NIGHT 9/28/11 WILL BE OUR LAST
> "SONIC CHILL NIGHT" OF THE YEAR !!
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT
> ...


the 28th was yesterday. friday is the 30th


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

chinto67 said:


> SINFUL PLEASE ADD UNTOUCHABLES CC & SICC SYDE CC, 5TH ANNUAL TOYDRIVE ON NOV 19, 2011 IN PITTSBURG. I WILL POST UP FLYER SOON FOR MORE INFO GRACIAS!


*ADDED
* 


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> CRUISE NIGHT IN TRACY CALIFAS STARTING SATURDAY OCTOBER 1ST AND EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT AFTERWORDS COME THRU TO WALLIES BURGERS CAR HOP IN TRACY OFF OF 11TH ST LETS START CRUISING GET TOGETHER AND AND BRING THE MOVEMENT ENCOURAGE THE YOUNGSTERS IN LOWRIDING IM ASKING FOR SUPPORT HIT ME UP AND LETS GET THIS CRACKING WE HAVE A SPOT GIVING THE OPPORTUNITIES SUPPORT ME AND BRING YOUR RIDE OUT. MUCH LOVE!!!!! PLEASE POST THIS UP SINFULL GRACIAS


*ADDED*



eastbay_drop said:


> Lifes Finest car club will be having our annual toy drive at Les Schwab tire center in Fremont on november 13th,2011, 36761 Fremont Blvd. Bring out the rides and donate a toy and kick back with friends and other car clubs. as always there will be a jumper for the kids, other details to be announced.


*ADDED*



ralph9577 said:


> *** DATE CHANGE **
> THIS FRIDAY NIGHT 9/30/11 WILL BE OUR LAST
> "SONIC CHILL NIGHT" OF THE YEAR !!
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT
> ...


*ADDED & FIXED THE DATE *


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*- Thanks it's changed! -*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> *- Thanks it's changed! -*


LOL


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ADD THE STREETLOW FRESNO CARSHOW SUNDAY OCT 23RD AT MALAGA PARK FRESNO CA


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

what,s up i would like to imform all the laylow community that I have opened a little taqueria in san leandro ca the adress is 16240 foothill bulevard its rite off the 164th ave exit please come and check it out. thank you


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

~ EAST BAY,SAN JOAQUIN,AND SACRAMENTO VIEJTIOS CHAPTERS~ ARE PUTTING ON THE VIEJITOS WINTER DINNER DANCE TICKETS ARE 35 DOLLARS EACH WE HAVE THEM FOR SALE NOW LIMITED AMOUNT OF TICKETS ONCE WE SELL OUT THATS IT,COME OUT AND SUPPORT VIEJTIOS CAR CLUB AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ...contacts for Tickets or any questions : Hugo=209-814-4399....Robert =510-427-7867....Beto =209-256-6450


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

52hrdtp said:


> ~ EAST BAY,SAN JOAQUIN,AND SACRAMENTO VIEJTIOS CHAPTERS~ ARE PUTTING ON THE VIEJITOS WINTER DINNER DANCE TICKETS ARE 35 DOLLARS EACH WE HAVE THEM FOR SALE NOW LIMITED AMOUNT OF TICKETS ONCE WE SELL OUT THATS IT,COME OUT AND SUPPORT VIEJTIOS CAR CLUB AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ...contacts for Tickets or any questions : Hugo=209-814-4399....Robert =510-427-7867....Beto =209-256-6450


*ADDED*



66ragtop said:


>


*ADDED

*11/6 IMPALAS C.C. & LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.................MODESTO
(@Carion Hotel parking lot, 1612 Sisk rd.95350 exit: Briggsmore ave.)*
ADDED*


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anything going on on the 22 of October? I know streetlowsgonna be in Fresno on the 23 but anyone going on the day before????


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Tickets are *$5* per person and are *only available in advance *from now till November 1st (or sell out date)There will be a NO HOST BAR (no outside drinks or alchohol allowed) Contact any club member for tickets or for more info and to reserve your club table (table of ten only) call 209-244-8577. Thanks for your support~ Brown Persuasion ​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

* 3rd Annual Turkey Drive Nov. 6th 2011 in Modesto Ca.**Hosted by Luxurious-Wicked Ridaz-Family First and Impalas Car Club











*​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Can you ADD this one! Thanks
*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Can you ADD this one! Thanks
> *


*ADDED*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


*What's up Sinful Thanks but this toy drive is being hosted by "VIEJITOS AN USO" CAR CLUBS*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Can you ADD this one! Thanks
> *




*What's up Sinful Thanks but this toy drive is being hosted by "VIEJITOS AN USO" CAR CLUBS*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *What's up Sinful Thanks but this toy drive is being hosted by "VIEJITOS AN USO" CAR CLUBS*


FIXED IT, MY BAD...LOL


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> FIXED IT, MY BAD...LOL


*Thank you carnal!!!*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Reserving a date and location to be announced:

Its that time of the year again, when people are in need and cannot afford a toy for there kids, every year for some reason has gotten harder on all of us (meaning the economy) but we still do what we can just to make it a little easier for the families that are in more need than us. So if you have time and can give a toy come on down its a good cause may not seem like it, but for a kid it means the world to them that someone cares about them.

Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sangre Latina said:


> Reserving a date and location to be announced:
> 
> Its that time of the year again, when people are in need and cannot afford a toy for there kids, every year for some reason has gotten harder on all of us (meaning the economy) but we still do what we can just to make it a little easier for the families that are in more need than us. So if you have time and can give a toy come on down its a good cause may not seem like it, but for a kid it means the world to them that someone cares about them.
> 
> Thank you and Merry Christmas


*ADDED*


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


got location


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sangre Latina said:


> got location


*UPDATED LOCATION*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*WELL FOR SOME STUPID ASS REASON I CANT EDIT THE MAIN POST ANYMORE* WTF!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*WE JUST BOOKED THE BAND FOR THE LUXURIOUS 4TH ANNUAL NEW YEARS BASH. 
********** THE ELEMENT BAND **********
I STILL HAVE TICKETS FOR SALE. LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO 
PURCHASE 1 OR 2 TICKETS
The Element Band. Will be playing all your Jams from Old School-R&B-Funk-Top 
40-Oldies-Spanish and Rock 'N' Roll. Check out their Music. Plus we will also have a 
DJ playing all your beats.

**[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/320243-luxurious-4th-annual-new-years-bash-saturday-december-31-2011-7pm-1am.html*[/URL]*











*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

For 2012!!!! We would like to get as much support for this as possible!!! Trying to make this event the must be at every year










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ow-swap-meet-fremont-california-may-12th.html


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*
((((((THIS IS THE NEW UPDATE-ABLE THREAD))))))*
TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2011 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
THIS LIST IS FOR BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831


*******UPDATED DAILY******(as of 11/30)***
*





*12/3 LUXURIOUS NORCAL CC 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................................................PITTSBURG
(@Church of the Good Shepard 3200 Harbor st. 94565)

12/3 AZTEC CREATIONS & 408 RYDERS CC TOY DRIVE..........................................................SAN JOSE
(@Pizza Jacks on 1600 Monterey rd.)
*


12/4 DEVOTION CC 14th ANNUAL TOY RUN..........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(Meet at the Pyramid building in west Sac at 8:30am, leave at 9am. ending at William Land Park)

12/10 CHEVITOS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Fellowship 1362 Rider Park dr. 10am to 4pm)

12/17 6th YEAR TOY DRIVE GET TOGETHER FOR THE KIDS hosted by:SANGRE LATINA C.C..............MODESTO
(Clarion Hotel 1612 Sisk rd.95350. 10am-4pm rain or shine)

*12/31 LUXURIOUS C.C 4th ANNUAL NEW YEARS EVE BASH.........................PITTSBURG
(3200 Harbor st. 94565 $20[adults] $10[child 4-10] 3-under FREE )*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONICS - EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT IN MODESTO @McHENRY LOCATION.......as long as it doesn't RAIN

DUKES FRIDAY NIGHT OUT--Every 1st friday night of every month starting May 21st from 7 till ?? @ Pizza Jacks, 1600 Monterey rd.

FRIDAYS IN STOCKTON--A GREAT WAY TO START THE WEEKEND CHILLIN WITH FELLOW RIDERS AT WEBBER POINT 6PM TILL WHENEVER 

SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON --NEITHER A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GET TOGETHER. 

A&W/KFC CRUZ AND CHILL NIGHT_







,__FLORIN & FRANKLIN AT 630 PM EVERY SATURDAY NITE............................._SACRAMENTO

*LINK:*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312923-w-kfc-chill-nite-sacramento-ca.html

May - Sept 2011 EVERT THURSDAY OLD TOWN PITTSBURG CAR SHOWS .......
Every Thursday from May to September in Downtown Pittsburg on Railroad Ave between 7th to 3rd Street. NO FEES! NO REGISTRATION! Live music and kid activities at every show. Times are 6pm - 8pm. 2010 had big turnouts for 2010 with Lowrider Car Clubs both local and from surrounding areas such as rest of East Bay, Frisco, Stockton, and even Sac! Great Show and enviroment. Every week has a theme but everyone is welcomed every week some shows has a local club featured!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanks sinful. That sucks that you can't update the 1st page. I hope that don't happen with the 2012 thread....*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Thanks sinful. That sucks that you can't update the 1st page. I hope that don't happen with the 2012 thread....*


I HOPE NOT, I'VE BEEN TALKING TO THE ADMINS ABOUT THE ISSUE, SO I HOPE IT GETS RESOLVED


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Stockton Swap Meet & Car Show Dec 4th*

*please add
** Stockton Swap Meet & Car Show this sunday Dec 4th **
San Joaquin County Fair Grounds 6am-3pm

*


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

New Style CC is having a toy drive this Saturday coming up on the 10th @ 10am @ 1835 E. 21st in Merced. If you have any questions hit me up!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

_*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FAMILY'S AND CLUBS FOR YOUR SUPPORT WITH MAKING THIS LIST A SUCCESS FOR THE 2ND YEAR, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO VISIT THE NEW 2012 LIST.
*_

*NOR CAL EVENTS LIST* *2012* LINK......... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/317674-nor-cal-events-2012-a.html
(MAKE SURE YOU SAVE IT TO TOUR SUBSCRIPTIONS LIST)



THANK YOU EVERYONE,
* HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR

"SINFUL1"*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SJCC_MECHA (Apr 2, 2012)

MECHA DE SJCC WANT TO INVITE ALL CARCLUBS AND THE COMMUNITY TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR SCHOLARSHIPS!

SUNDAY APRIL 22ND, THIS IS A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF OUR PREVOUS CAR SHOW. WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME OUT AND SHOW SOME LOVE.





AND WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS, THE COMMUNITY, AND STREETLOW STAFF THAT ATTENDED THE LAST TWO YEAR. IF IT WASN'T FOR ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND THE GENTE FROM THE COMMUNITY IT WON'T BE POSSIBLE TO GIVE OUT THE SCHOLARSHIPS TO THE RAZA STUDENT FROM SAN JOSE CITY COLLEGE!

HOPEFULLY WE SEE YOU AT THE CARSHOW! 

FOR MORE INFO & QUESTION, JUST HIT US UP!
[email protected] or 
Yazmin (510)830-8126 and
Jeff (408) 903-0483


----------

